# [xorg/startx]Fatal server error:no screens found (résolu)

## yolcu

Bonjour, 

Je suis un utilisateur régulier de linux depuis dix ans. 

J'ai tester les distributions les plus populaire de linux, mais je me considère que je suis toujours un débutant. 

Dernièrement j'ai installer est utiliser archlinux et freebsd. 

Je veux tester la gentoo, mais la gentoo a l'aire beaucoup plus complique que tout ce que j'ai pu voir jusqu aujourd'hui (pour moi). Malgré une semaine de recherche, de préparation, de lecteur et prise de notes etc... 

Je viens de finir ma tout première installation (de base) de la Gentoo.

Je suis bloquer à l'étape Xorg (lancement de startx (problème de pilot et/ou module pour une carte nvidia). 

Avant d'installer Xorg j'ai bien vérifier dans le noyau (j'ai installer via genkernel), le support evdev est bien active par défaut.

J'ai voulue désactivé tout les pilotes qui corresponde pas a ma carte nvidia (parce que ce qui est écrie dans le manuel) qui sont activer par défaut, et activer le pilote pour nvidia mais dans rubrique de Direct rendering manager (XFree86...)--> a chez moi il n'y a pas un proposition (choix) de pilot pour une nvidia ? Donc j'ai quitter menuconfig sans rien modifier. 

J'ai fait deux ajouts dans /etc/portage/make.conf:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" 

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

J'ai installer le xorg-server. 

J'ai lancer le startx.

Mais ça na pas marché. 

J'ai eu un message de:

Fatal server error:

no screens found 

etc...

Est ce que xorg installe aucun pilot pour nvdia, ou il installe plusieurs mais faut-il choisir un? 

Est ce que genkernel active aucun module pour nvdia, ou faut-il faire un choix manuellement? 

Après installation de xorg faut-il faire d'autres installations pour un carte graphique?

Faut-il faire d'autres configurations spécifique dans noyau, dans xorg ou dans des fichier du système ? 

J'ai lue nombreux documentations, forums etc... concernant xorg et nvidia mais je n'ai pas trouver ou je n'ai pas compris la démarche a effectuer pour installation et configuration d'une carte nvidia (Nvidia Geforce2 MX).

Je besoin de vos éclaircissements, vos conseille, votre guide pour la démarche, installation, la prise en charge, la configurations a faire pour le bon fonctionnement d'un carte Nvidia Geforce2 MX et son intégration a Xorg et a noyau pour trouver un environnement de bureau xfce. 

Voici le contenue de mon fichier de /etc/portage/make.conf: http://pastebin.fr/27310

Voici le contenue de mon fichier de /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.fr/27311

Not: Excuser moi pour mes frappes erronée (malgré utilisation d'un correcteur d’orthographe) . Je suis pas français. J’essaye de écrire au mieux possible. Je suis vraiment désoler, soyer compréhensible svp.Last edited by yolcu on Tue May 14, 2013 11:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai voulue désactivé tout les pilotes qui corresponde pas a ma carte nvidia (parce que ce qui est écrie dans le manuel) qui sont activer par défaut, et activer le pilote pour nvidia mais dans rubrique de Direct rendering manager (XFree86...)--> a chez moi il n'y a pas un proposition (choix) de pilot pour une nvidia ? Donc j'ai quitter menuconfig sans rien modifier.
> 
> 

 

Dans cette section tu ne trouvera que les pilotes libres donc pas de nvidia.

Pour les pilotes proprio tu as bien crée un xorg? nvidia-drivers est bien installé?

Un peu de lecture http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

ou si tu veux utiliser nouveau http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau

Peux tu poster lspci.

----------

## yolcu

Bonjour sebB,

A chez moi j'ai dans section: 

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

    Support for frame buffer devices --->

<*>Enable firmware EDID

<*>Vesa ...

<*>Efi ...

<*>Amd ...

 <*>Amd ...

 <*>Amd ...

 <*>Amd …

sont activé par défaut.

Section:

Console display driver support --->

      <*>  Framebuffer Console Support

est activé par défaut.

Section

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

    Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

[  ] Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing forit

n'est pas activée et pas d'autre choses, donc pas de proposition de pilots pour nouveau ni nvidia ou nv. ???

C'est quoi cette ligne [  ] Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing forit ? C'est le pilot libre ? En activent cette ligne activons nous le pilot libre ? Si oui, est ce que est il suffisent pour un utilisation normale d'un pc ? Avec ce lui la peut on ce passer de pilot nouveau ou nvidia ?

Entre temps en plus de xorg-server,  j’ai installer aussi xorg-x11. Juste pour voir l'effets est la différences de changement sur noyau ou le système. Dans la configuration de noyau ( make menuconfig) rien est changer. Le comportement de startx est presque le même que les précédents, sauf j'ai eu moins de warnings concernent les ''font path'' mais j'ai toujours les warnings pour les modules nouveau, nv, vesa, modesetting et fbdev, et un (Fatal server error: no screens found) a la fin. 

Alors j'ai finit par désinstaller les xorg(s) (#emerge --unmerge xorg-server xorg-x11) 

J'ai remodifiée le fichier /etc/portage/make.conf. 

J'ai supprimé la ligne de USE='' '' que j'avais crée pour un futur installation de xfce. 

USE="-gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X cdr alsa"

J'ai supprimé deux entré que j'ai crée pour nvidia et evdev.

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

J'ai relancer un mise a jour de l'arbre de portage et de système avec les commandes:

# emerge --sync

# emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y  @world  

Pour supprimé les dépendances orphelines:

# emerge –depclean

Je suis revenue au point de depart.

Pour info: J'ai un profile  (3) (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop)

Malgré les lignes que j'avais crée dans le fichier /etc/portage/make.conf, apres installation de base de gentoo, au premier redémarrage de nouveau système, j'ai fait un mise a jour complète de nouveau système, est la mise a jour a ajouté une ligne de USE=''bindist'' en plus de la mienne dans /etc/portage/make.conf. 

Je me suis dit puisque c'est comme ça, peut être c'est mieux que je supprimé la ligne USE que j'ai crée, et que je laisse a système lui même de s'en occuper de ce que il a faire. Aussi pour voir l’effet, le changements. Comme je suis encore a l’étape de découverte de gento, si quelle que chose passe mal ou si sa ce casse, ce n'est pas un problème. Je peut tout reprendre, sa me serviras d'expérience pratique.

Réponses a tes questions:

1. ''Pour les pilotes proprio tu as bien crée un xorg?'' Je ne pas compris ce que tu veux dire par 'crée un xorg'. Mais j'ai bien installe xorg-server et xorg-x11 (mais j'ai tout désinstallée).

2. ''nvidia-drivers est bien installé?'' Justement non. J'ai installer aucun pilot pour la carte nvidia. Parce que je ne suis pas sur de moi,  c'est a ce niveau que tout commence a ce complique pour moi. Faut il installer un pilote après l'installation de xorg, malgré activation de [ * ] Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing forit ? Si oui, le quelle de préférence (nouveau, nvidia-drivers)? Comment (avec un #emerge nouveau, ou #emerge nvidia-drivers ) ? Faut il 'préparer le terrain' (d'autres modifications dans noyau ou dans les fichier de configuration de xorg)) avant ? Ou en activent simplement la ligne de: 

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

[ * ] Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing forit

dans noyau est suffisante? 

3. ''Peux tu poster lspci. ''Voici le retour de la commande ''#  lspci''

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03) 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] 

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22) 

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10) 

00:07.2 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10) 

00:07.3 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10) 

00:07.4 Serial bus controller [0c20]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30) 

00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB12LV23 IEEE-1394 Controller 

00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 09) 

00:0f.0 Communication controller: Rockwell International HSF 56k Data/Fax/Voice Modem (rev 01) 

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1)

----------

## CryoGen

Hum la carte graphique n'est pas toute jeune, elle ne doit plus être supportée par la derniere version des pilotes nvidia, je suppose que Nouveau par contre doit être ok.

Je pense que cette page du wiki doit être à jour : Nouveau

----------

## yolcu

J'ai trouver et activée ce fameux pilot KMS pour nvidia.

Il n'est pas sous la section de Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support --> comme il dit dans la doc de X.

Il est sous la section de Graphics support → un peut plus bas.

J'ai désactiver les pilots qui ne corresponde pas avec ma carte qui sont sous la section de: Device Drivers --->Graphics support --->Support for frame buffer devices ---> 

J'ai activer le pilot de KMS de nvidia qui se trouve sous la section de: Device Drivers --->Graphics support ---><>    Nouveau (nVidia) cards, j'ai activé, a chez moi q'un seule choix est posible (M) ?

J'ai ajouté INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" et VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"dans /etc/portage/make.conf.

J'ai réinstaller xorg-x11. 

J'ai fait startx.

Mais sa marche toujours pas. ? 

J'ai de nouveau d'autre messages d'erreurs apparemment du a xinit:

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

J'ai bien crée un utilisateur et j'ai bien ajouter plusieurs groupes a mon utilisateur avec:

#useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,cdrom,floppy,usb,video,portage -s /bin/bash yolcuLast edited by yolcu on Mon May 13, 2013 7:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Comme déjà dit, si tu veux que ça marche avec le drivers nVidia, faut masquer les versions supérieures à la 96.43.23, ta carte est vraiment très très ancienne !

donc 

```
echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge -avuND world
```

Et si tu veux utiliser le driver nouveau, c'est pas VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" qu'il faut utiliser mais VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" pour installer l'userland.

----------

## yolcu

J'ai bien VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" dans /etc/portage/make.conf.

J'utilise le pilot 'nouveaux'. Je me suis tromper dans forum, c'est éditer. 

Mais après un ''# startx'' j'ai toujours les messages suivant:

...

Loading extension GLX

Fatal server error: 

no screens found 

...

Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

xinit: giving up 

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused 

xinit: server error

J'ai installé xfce, j'ai bien fait un (echo "exec startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc).

Quel est le problème ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Le log du serveur /var/log/Xorg.0.log serait plus utile pour identifier le problème   :Wink: 

Tu lance startx en user ou en root ?

----------

## yolcu

Pour lancé startx j'ai essayer les deux, en user et en root.

Le fichier de /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.fr/27341

Le fichier /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old: http://pastebin.fr/27342

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Quote:*   

> [   336.508] (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled

 

Les versions récentes de nouveau ne marchent pas sans KMS, reste à voir si le problème vient de ta config noyau ou de l'userland.

Déjà à ta place je virerai tous ce qui est dans "Support for frame buffer devices" Le module KMS de nouveau remplace tous ces drivers.

Et vu que nouveau est compilé en module essaye de le charger avant de lancer startx (modprobe nouveau), après faut voir ce que dit dmesg.

----------

## yolcu

Comme vous avez remarquer dans Xorg.0.log et Xorg.0.log.old, dit:

(EE) [drm] KMS not enabled

(EE) No devices detected.

Mais c'est faut, 

J'ai bien activer le pilot KMS dans: 

Device Drivers ---> Graphics support ---> <M> Nouveau (nVidia) cards. 

Il est bien activer, mais en <M>. 

Comment je peut le recompiler et monter en <*>? 

Peut être que le problème vient de la.

En fessant (#modprobe nouveau) j'ai modprobe: FATAL: Module nouveau not found.

Et

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

    Support for frame buffer devices --->

<>Enable firmware EDID

<>Vesa ...

<>Efi ...

<>Amd ...

 <>Amd ...

 <>Amd ...

 <>Amd …

sont bien desactivé.

J'ai fait aucune configuration particulier dans les fichiers configuration de xorg. 

D’ailleurs j'ai même pas les fichiers de configuration de Xorg (xorg.conf ou xorg.conf.d) qui devrais être dans le dossier /etc/X11 (comme dise dans la doc de xorg). Si non ou se trouve ils c'est fichier ? 

Est ce que c'est normale? 

Si non:

Mon fichier de .xinitrc se trouve sous /home/yolcu et pas dans /root. 

Dans /home/yolcu j'ai .Xauthority, .bash_history, .bash_logout, .bash_profile, .bashrc, xinitrc, ssh

Dans /root j'ai .Xauthority, .bash_history, .gconf, .gconfd, .keep, .links

Dans /etc/X11 j'ai les fichiers Sessions, xinit, chooser.sh, startDM.sh. 

Dans /etc/X11/Sessions j'ai Xfce, Xfce4, Xsession. 

Dans /etc/X11/xinit j'ai xinitrc, xinitrc.d, wserverrc. 

X, startx, startxfce4 donne même résulta: Fatal server error: no screens found. Server terminated with error (1). 

???

----------

## yolcu

Voici le fichier /var/log/dmesg: http://pastebin.fr/27345

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

il y a bien un module nommé "nouveau" normalement, tu exécute bien "make modules && make modules_install" après la modification des options du noyau ?

Pour nouveau bloqué en module ça doit venir d'une dépendance, il faut sélectionner  "Nouveau (nVidia) cards" et appuyer sur h pour les afficher.

Après d'après ton dmesg tu a le pilote officiel nvidia qui se charge (et dans une version trop récente pour supporter ta carte), ça risque de bloquer le chargement de du pilote nouveau, il faut le blacklister ou le désinstaller "CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/lib/modules emerge -vC nvidia-drivers".

----------

## yolcu

''Tu exécute bien "make modules && make modules_install" après la modification des options du noyau ? ''

Non. Je ne savais pas que après chaque modification faite dans noyau qu'il faut faire un "make modules && make modules_install". Je vais le faire. Merci pour cette précision vitale.

Voici ce que se trouve dans la section 'Help' de Nouveau (nVidia) cards

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU:

Choose this option for open-source nVidia support.

Symbol: DRM_NOUVEAU [=m]

Type: tristate

Prompte: Nouveau (nVidia) cards

  Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/Kconfig:1

  Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=m] && PCI [=y]

  Location:

     → Device Drivers

        → Graphics support

  Selects: FW_LOADER [=y] && DRM_KMS_HELPER [=m] && DRM_TTM [=m] && \ FB_CFB_FILLRECT [=m] && FB_CFB_COPYAREA [=m] && FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT [=m] && \ 

FB [=y] && FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE [=y] && FG_BACKLIGHT [=y] && \ 

ACPI_VIDEO [=m] && ACPI_WMI [=m] && MXM_WMI [=m] && POWER_SUPPLY [=y]

Je sais pas comment m'en servir tous ces informations. comment les interpréter, comment les traiter?

Ce que je ne comprend pas, je n'est pas installer ni activer quelle que chose de d'autre que la ligne de < > Nouveau (nVidia) cards.

'il faut le blacklister ou le désinstaller "CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/lib/modules emerge -vC nvidia-drivers".'

"CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/lib/modules emerge -vC nvidia-drivers" qu' est ce que c'est ça, un ligne a entrée dans un fichier, une commande a entrée dans une console ?

Blacklisté, comment, ou ? 

Désinstaller? Avec un #emerge --unmerge nvidia-drivers ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

-C est un raccourci pour --unmerge 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/lib/modules est une variable d’environnement à  taper juste avant la commande emerge, les modules du noyau sont protégés comme les fichiers de configuration, si tu désinstalle nvidia-drivers sans spécifier cette variable, le module noyau ne sera pas supprimé.

modprobe.d

 *Quote:*   

> Blacklisté, comment, ou ? 

 

echo "blacklist nvidia" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Je sais pas comment m'en servir tous ces informations. comment les interpréter, comment les traiter? 

 

Ça liste les dépendances du module et leur statut actuel, pour pouvoir intégrer le module en dur dans le noyau il faut que toutes ses dépendances soit aussi [=y] 

Bien sûr si tu modifie le noyau lui-même make modules-install ne suffit plus, il faut aussi copier le nouveau noyau dans /boot et mettre à jours le bootloader. 

Perso j'utilise les commandes (dans /usr/src/linux) :

make # compile le noyau

make install # installe le noyau dans /boot, s'il s'agit d'une partition différente, s'assurer qu'elle soit montée 

make modules_install # installe les modules dans /lib/modules

Ensuite faut s'assurer que le bootloader charge bien le nouveau noyau, mais tout ça tu l'a déjà lors de l'installation de Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## yolcu

J'ai exécute "#make modules && make modules_install" ça duré 2h10. Cette opération a fini par nombreux messages de warning et erreur vers la fin. Il défilé très rapidement mais il y avait bien des messages de warning et erreur qui porte bien les mots de nvidia (si je me trompe pas).

''#echo "blacklist nvidia" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'' n'a rien changer non plus, lancement de startx fait toujours le retour de même messages: 

Fatal server error: 

no screens found 

Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file. 

xinit: giving up 

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused 

xinit: server error 

Il se trouve ou toutes ses dépendances pour que je les intègre en dure [=y]. 

J'ai regardé dans gentoo kernel configuration mais je ne vois pas les mots correspondant a tout ce noms qui apparais comme dépendances dans halt ?

''Bien sûr si tu modifie le noyau lui-même make modules-install ne suffit plus, il faut aussi copier le nouveau noyau dans /boot et mettre à jours le bootloader.''

Quelle 'nouveau noyau' ? Dans /usr/src j'ai qu’un seul noyau (3.7.10). Il est bien a sa place, et il n y a rien d'autre.

Après "#make modules && make modules_install" devrais-je crée un nouveau noyau et le sauvegardé avec un nom différent d'existant et d'ajouter dans partition /boot et mettre à jours le bootloader (grub) ?

J'ai que trois partition: 

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 32M, /dev/sda2 swap 82 1152M, /dev/sda3 / ext3 18000M (en gros)

Dans /boot/grub/grub.conf mes paramètres n'ont pas changée.

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce que tu veux dire. 

Tous ce que tu dit sont certainement informations important mais je vois pas quelle rapport avec le problème que j'ai, qui est du a activation ou désactivation de quelque modules dans noyau, et la configuration de xorg et le pilot nouveau de nvidia ? Ou je dis un ânerie ?

Ça fait des jour et des nuits que je travaille sur cette installation de gentoo, j'ai toujours pas un environnement graphique. 

C'est vraiment dommage d’être bloquée a cause de (peut être) une simple configuration de xorg, de pilot pour la carte nvidia ou de noyau.

Je me sens déjà déçue et fatigué. Je vais encore chercher un peut, mais je croix que je vais pas tarder a retourné a freebsd ou archlinux. 

Merci pour tes conseille.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai exécute "#make modules && make modules_install" ça duré 2h10. Cette opération a fini par nombreux messages de warning et erreur vers la fin. Il défilé très rapidement mais il y avait bien des messages de warning et erreur qui porte bien les mots de nvidia (si je me trompe pas).

 

la compilation des modules a donc échouée, connaitre l'erreur produite permettrait de voir ce qui ne va pas dans ta config du noyau. En attendant, tu n'a toujours pas de module "nouveau".

Si tu a un proc multi-cores tu peux accélérer la compilation avec l'option -j <nombre de core> de make

 *Quote:*   

> ''#echo "blacklist nvidia" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'' n'a rien changer non plus, lancement de startx fait toujours le retour de même messages: 

 

Normal blacklister nvidia c’est pour pas qu'il interfère avec le chargement de nouveau, mais comme tu na pas réussi à compiler nouveau...

 *Quote:*   

> Il se trouve ou toutes ses dépendances pour que je les intègre en dure [=y]. 
> 
> J'ai regardé dans gentoo kernel configuration mais je ne vois pas les mots correspondant a tout ce noms qui apparais comme dépendances dans halt ?

 

Elles-y sont mais sous leur nom "commun", tape le caractère '/' pour faire une recherche.

 *Quote:*   

> Quelle 'nouveau noyau' ? Dans /usr/src j'ai qu’un seul noyau (3.7.10). Il est bien a sa place, et il n y a rien d'autre.
> 
> Après "#make modules && make modules_install" devrais-je crée un nouveau noyau et le sauvegardé avec un nom différent d'existant et d'ajouter dans partition /boot et mettre à jours le bootloader (grub) ?

 

Tu a les sources du noyau dans /usr/src/ chaque fois que tu modifie la configuration de ces sources (avec make menuconfig par ex.) tu dois recompiler et réinstaller les modules (si tu na fait que rajouter des modules n'entraînant pas de nouvelle dépendances en dur dans le noyau), ou le noyau + les modules pour les modifications "en dur", pour cela il faut suivre les même étapes que pour l'installation du noyau dans la doc d'installation de gentoo.

Au fait tu l'a fait à la main lors de l'install ou tu a utilisé genkernel ? Dans tous les cas, le mieux c'est de continuer avec ce avec quoi on a commencé.

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai que trois partition:  
> 
> /dev/sda1 /boot ext2 32M, /dev/sda2 swap 82 1152M, /dev/sda3 / ext3 18000M (en gros)

 

Je disait juste de s'assurer que /boot soit monté quand on installe le noyau dessus, c'est une erreur courante d'oublier  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dans /boot/grub/grub.conf mes paramètres n'ont pas changée.

 

Tant que tu reste sur la même version normalement pas de problème. 

 *Quote:*   

> Tous ce que tu dit sont certainement informations important mais je vois pas quelle rapport avec le problème que j'ai

 

Pour l'instant on essaye d'avoir le module 'nouveau', pour permettre à Xorg de se lancer en utilisant ce driver.

 *Quote:*   

> Ça fait des jour et des nuits que je travaille sur cette installation de gentoo, j'ai toujours pas un environnement graphique. 

 

Faut dire que tu n'a pas choisi la voie la plus facile, avoir un startx fonctionnel 'à la mano' en mode utilisateur, c’est plus compliqué que de passer par un gestionnaire de sessions, et installer nouveau est aussi plus compliqué que les drivers nvidia.

 *Quote:*   

> Je me sens déjà déçue et fatigué. Je vais encore chercher un peut, mais je croix que je vais pas tarder a retourné a freebsd ou archlinux. 

 

Drôle que tu dise ça, Gentoo FreeBSD et Arch ne sont pas vraiment plus simples que Gentoo.

Après le choix de Gentoo sur une machine de cet âge, qui met des heures à compiler un noyau, c'est pas un choix évident, mais je ne critique pas, j'ai tourné 10 ans avec Gentoo sur une machine équivalente. Et dans tout les cas, si on a des facultés d’apprentissage, une installation réussie de Gentoo est toujours bénéfique.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Pour partir d'une base stable pour ton kernel, je te conseille de suivre les avis avisés, et la configuration par défaut de http://www.kernel-seeds.org/

C'est un membre actif de Gentoo, il a un thread dans le fofo anglais.

----------

## yolcu

GentooUser@Clubic, merci beaucoup pour votre réponse bien détaillé.

XavierMiller, merci pour le lien (Je connaissais déjà, mais il vas falloir que je lise sérieusement).

''la compilation des modules a donc échouée, connaitre l'erreur produite permettrait de voir ce qui ne va pas dans ta config du noyau.''

Je les trouve ou les log de cette opération?

''Si tu a un proc multi-cores tu peux accélérer la compilation avec l'option -j <nombre de core> de make''

Dans etc/portage/make.conf, pour un système classique à 1 processeur, j'ai mis:

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

Voici les caractéristiques de pc: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bfh06192&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=fr&dlc=fr&lc=fr&product=58072

J'ai ajouter un peut de mémoire 128+256=384 (au total)

''Elles-y sont mais sous leur nom "commun", tape le caractère '/' pour faire une recherche.''

'Help' de Nouveau (nVidia) cards 

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU: 

Choose this option for open-source nVidia support. 

Symbol: DRM_NOUVEAU [=m] 

Type: tristate 

Prompte: Nouveau (nVidia) cards 

Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/Kconfig:1 

Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=m] && PCI [=y] 

Location: 

→ Device Drivers 

→ Graphics support 

Selects: FW_LOADER [=y] && DRM_KMS_HELPER [=m] && DRM_TTM [=m] && FB_CFB_FILLRECT [=m] && FB_CFB_COPYAREA [=m] && FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT [=m] && FB [=y] && FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE [=y] && FG_BACKLIGHT [=y] && \ 

ACPI_VIDEO [=m] && ACPI_WMI [=m] && MXM_WMI [=m] && POWER_SUPPLY [=y]

Je sais toujours pas comment m'en servir de tous ces informations. Comment les interpréter, comment les traiter, les quelles a choisir, modifier (section 'Location' ou section 'Select'), comment modifier les [=m] pour [=y] (dans un fichier de configuration, dans une console, dans interface de gentoo kernel configuration)?

Il vas falloir que je me mette plus sérieusement a me formé sur la configuration, modification, compilation, installation de noyau. C'est quelque chose que j'ai jamais fait. Je pansé que utilisation de genkernel été suffisante pour échapper tout ces étapes.

''Au fait tu l'a fait à la main lors de l'install ou tu a utilisé genkernel ?''

Oui, j'ai utilisé genkernel.

''Faut dire que tu n'a pas choisi la voie la plus facile, avoir un startx fonctionnel 'à la mano' en mode utilisateur, c’est plus compliqué que de passer par un gestionnaire de sessions, et installer nouveau est aussi plus compliqué que les drivers nvidia.''

Peut tu me conseiller un gestionnaire de sessions (je déjà utilisé slim sous archlinux) a utilisé pour xfce ? Est ce que peut je toujours m'en passé de startx et installer et utilisé un un gestionnaire de sessions sans problème?

Ce qui est de drivers nvidia, est ce que peut je toujours m'en passé de drivers 'nouveau' et utilisé drivers 'nvidia'? Si oui quels sont les démarches a faire?

''Drôle que tu dise ça, Gentoo FreeBSD et Arch ne sont pas vraiment plus simples que Gentoo.''

Peut être oui, peut être non. Avec la même machine j’arrive a installé un système archlinux complet (installation, mises a jour de système, quelque configuration pour la prise en charge automatique des périphériques usb, quelque personnalisation de environnement xfce, installation et personnalisation de firefox, java, flashplayer, thunderbird, libreoffice, vlc, codecs, xchat, pidgin etc...) tout ça en une demie journée.

FreeBSD été très nette et simple pendent les étapes de l'installation, mise a jour de système, téléchargement et installation des ports etc... mais les étapes de téléchargement,  compilations et l'installation des logiciels tiers été très très longe. J'ai mis 7h pour Xorg, 13h pour firefox, 24h ou 48h (je me rappel plus bien)pour libreofice. A part le temps pour les compilation je n'est pas rencontré de problèmes particulier (sauf que j'ai n'est pas réussi d'avoir firefox et thunderbird (malgré l'installation des ports i18n correspondent) en français) et j'ai pas trouvée plus dynamique que archlinux. Est je suis venue vers gentoo pour voir la différence par apport a freebsd.

Avec archlinux et freebsd j'ai pas eu besoin de faire configurations particulier dans noyau. Je panse que peut être la particularité de la gentoo est la (apprendre (un moment donne utilisateur est confrontes obligatoirement) a configuré son noyau). C'est toujours un plus, qui est certainement très importent, mais mon dieux ...  :Smile: 

J'espère que je dis pas des bêtises !

En attendent j'ai lancé un (# make && make install && make modules_install). Tout a déroulée sans aucun warnings ni erreurs, mais le lancement de startx fait retour de même messages.

Fatal server error: 

no screens found 

Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file. 

xinit: giving up 

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused 

xinit: server error 

???

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Quote:*   

> Dans etc/portage/make.conf, pour un système classique à 1 processeur, j'ai mis: 
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j2" 

 

Ne s'applique que pour portage, quand tu appelle make directement tu peut rajouter -j2 à la ligne de commande.

 *Quote:*   

>  Je sais toujours pas comment m'en servir de tous ces informations. Comment les interpréter, comment les traiter, les quelles a choisir, modifier (section 'Location' ou section 'Select'), comment modifier les [=m] pour [=y] (dans un fichier de configuration, dans une console, dans interface de gentoo kernel configuration)?

 

Tu prend, par exemple, ACPI_VIDEO [=m] là on voit que ACPI_VIDEO est compilé en module.

Tu tape '/'

Tu tape 'ACPI_VIDEO'

Tu tape 'Entrée'

Là t'a la liste des réponses possible et leur emplacement dans le menu :

```
Location:                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Power management and ACPI options                                                                        │  

  │ (1)   -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support (ACPI [=y])    
```

Tu sait maintenant où aller pour le passer en dur [=y], il arrive que des options n'ai pas d'entrée 'Location', mais généralement dans ce cas elles sont automatiques (elle passeront à [=y] automatiquement si tu passe en dur une option qui en dépend)

 *Quote:*   

> Oui, j'ai utilisé genkernel. 

 

Alors continu avec ça pour l'instant, relit le passage de la documentation d'installation à ce propos, de mémoire pour modifier un noyau avec genkernel ça doit-être "genkernel --no-clean --install --menuconfig all"

 *Quote:*   

> Peut tu me conseiller un gestionnaire de sessions (je déjà utilisé slim sous archlinux) a utilisé pour xfce ? Est ce que peut je toujours m'en passé de startx et installer et utilisé un un gestionnaire de sessions sans problème? 

 

Slim ou lightdm dans le même genre, mais pour juste tester tu peux continuer à lancer startx

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui est de drivers nvidia, est ce que peut je toujours m'en passé de drivers 'nouveau' et utilisé drivers 'nvidia'? Si oui quels sont les démarches a faire? 

 

J'ai donné la démarche dans mon premier post, il faut masquer les versions trop récentes pour supporter ta carte, et bien sûr retirer nvidia de /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist si tu l'a rajouté dedans.

 *Quote:*   

>  Avec archlinux et freebsd j'ai pas eu besoin de faire configurations particulier dans noyau. Je panse que peut être la particularité de la gentoo est la (apprendre (un moment donne utilisateur est confrontes obligatoirement) a configuré son noyau). C'est toujours un plus, qui est certainement très importent, mais mon dieux ...  
> 
> J'espère que je dis pas des bêtises ! 

 

Les *BSD familiarisent l'utilisateur avec la commande make (utilisée pour la création du système de base), Arch nécessite pas mal de config à la main, et de générer soit-même l'initrd avec mkinitcpio, pas vraiment plus simple, mais oui, contrairement à Gentoo les noyaux des *BSD et de Arch sont livrés pré-compilés.

Apres tu aura à peu près les même temps de compilation sur Gentoo que sur FreeBSD.

 *Quote:*   

> En attendent j'ai lancé un (# make && make install && make modules_install). Tout a déroulée sans aucun warnings ni erreurs, mais le lancement de startx fait retour de même messages. 
> 
> Fatal server error: 
> 
> no screens found 
> ...

 

Le seul log intéressant c'est Xorg.0.log, je pense que ton système continu à utiliser le noyau et les modules de genkernel et que le noyau installé manuellement avec make n'a pas le même nom (si un Gentooiste qui utilise genkernel peut confirmer que ça change bien l'uname -r ?)

en attendant quelques commandes à poster ici :

ls /boot

ls /lib/modules

uname -a

find /lib/modules -name nouveau.ko

----------

## yolcu

#ls /boot

System.map-3.7.10-gentoo                            initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.7.10-gentoo

System.map-genkernel-x86-3.7.10-gentoo   kernel-genkernel-x86-3.7.10-gentoo

boot						lost+found

config-3.7.10-gentoo				vmlinuz-3.7.10-gentoo

grub

#ls /lib/modules 

3.7.10-gentoo

#uname -a 

Linux yolcu 3.7.10-gentoo #1 SMP Wed May 8 02:11:05 CEST 2013 i686 AMD Athlon() Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

#find /lib/modules -name nouveau.ko

find:  ''/lib/modules-name'': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

find: ''nouveau.ko'': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu poster emerge --info, /boot/grub/grub.conf stp?

Ensuite qu'on y voit plus clair, tu veux utiliser nouveau ou nvidia?

Tu veux utiliser genkernel ou pas?

Poste ton .config de /usr/src/linux dans un pastebin.

----------

## yolcu

Voici le fichier de /boot/grub/grub.conf: http://pastebin.fr/27373

voici le fichier de /usr/src/linux/.config: http://pastebin.fr/27374

Je ne sais pas comment t'envoyer ''#emerge --info'' ni sous gentoo ni sous une live dist...?Il se trouve ou dans gentoo ?

Oui je préfère garder genkernel, parce que j'ai jamais touchér a un noyau. Ou bien peut etre que c'est le moment? Qu'est ce que t'en pense toi ? 

On été partie sur 'nouveau' mais si ce n'ai pas très complique pourquoi pas 'nvidia'.

----------

## sebB

On va partir sur nouveau et genkernel.

D'après ce que je comprends tu as fait un misc d'un peu tout.

1- Tu desinstalle nvidia-drivers comme te l'a dis GentooUser@Clubic "CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/lib/modules emerge -vC nvidia-drivers"

2- Tu tapes genkernel --no-clean --install --menuconfig all (je fais confiance car je connais pas genkernel)

3- Tu vérifie juste que "Nouveau (nVidia) cards" est en module <M>, tu touche à rien d'autre

4- Tu laisse genkernel faire l'installation

5- tu vérifie que dans ton make.conf tu as bien VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

6- Tu lance un "emerge -UDNv world" (je pense que t'as une partie compilé avec nvidia)

7- Tu reboote

EDIT: "emerge --info" tu le tape dans un terminal

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *yolcu wrote:*   

> #ls /boot
> 
> System.map-3.7.10-gentoo                            initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.7.10-gentoo
> 
> System.map-genkernel-x86-3.7.10-gentoo   kernel-genkernel-x86-3.7.10-gentoo
> ...

 

Ok tu a deux binaires noyau dans /boot mais un seul dossier dans /lib/modules pour les deux  (même uname), ça peut poser quelques problèmes, mais on s'en fout on va y remédier.

Pour l'instant je te conseille de recompiler ton noyau avec genkernel (genkernel --no-clean --install --menuconfig all) et rebooter dessus si pas d'erreur de compilation.

 *Quote:*   

> #find /lib/modules -name nouveau.ko
> 
> find:  ''/lib/modules-name'': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
> 
> find: ''nouveau.ko'': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

 

faut une espace entre '/lib/modules' et '-name'

Là soit find à raison quand-même et tu n'a toujours pas de nouveau.ko malgré une compilation  réussie (bizarre), soit tu a un nouveau.ko, mais incompatible avec l'interface binaire du noyau en cour d'utilisation (celui généré par genkernel d'où l'utilité de le re-générer), personnellement je pense plutôt à ce deuxième cas.

----------

## yolcu

Voici ce que dit la commende:

#CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/lib/modules emerge -vC nvidia-drivers

* This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use 'emerge -pv --depclean <atom>' to check for reverse dependencies before removing packages.

--- Couldn't find 'nvidia-drivers' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

je croix que temps que ce problème de désinstallation de "nvidia-drivers" n'est pas résolue je ne peut pas avancé ?Last edited by yolcu on Tue May 14, 2013 9:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yolcu

# find /lib/modules -name nouveau.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gento/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau.ko

----------

## sebB

 *yolcu wrote:*   

> Voici ce que dit la commende:
> 
> #CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/lib/modules emerge -vC nvidia-drivers
> 
> * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use 'emerge -pv --depclean <atom>' to check for reverse dependencies before removing packages.
> ...

 

Déjà désinstallé ou jamais installé...

Passe au point 2

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *yolcu wrote:*   

> # find /lib/modules -name nouveau.ko
> 
> /lib/modules/3.7.10-gento/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau.ko

 

3.7.10-gentoo non ?

 *Quote:*   

> * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use 'emerge -pv --depclean <atom>' to check for reverse dependencies before removing packages. 
> 
> --- Couldn't find 'nvidia-drivers' to unmerge. 
> 
> >>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

 

Ok le nvidia-drivers a déjà été désinstallé, mais avec le protection de configuration je présume, donc au cas où 

```
find /lib/modules -name nvidia.ko -delete
```

----------

## yolcu

On a vais fait un ''#echo "blacklist nvidia" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'' precedement.

J'ai fait un:#find /lib/modules -name nvidia.ko -delete

1. J'ai tapes "#genkernel --no-clean --install --menuconfig all" il a ouvert l'interface de la configuration noyau.

2.Le "Nouveau (nVidia) cards" est bien en module <M>

3.Je suis ressorti et genkernel est en train de faire l'installation.

----------

## yolcu

5- "nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf" vérifier, VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" est bien la.

6- "emerge -UDNv world" est lancé.

Usage: emerge [options]

emerge: error: no such option: -U

?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Faut un u minuscule, perso j'utilise emerge -avuND world

----------

## yolcu

"#emerge -avuND world" ? est fait. (ça marche)

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages?  [Yes/No]

J'ai répondue "Yes"

j'ai fait "#reboot".

J'ai fait "#startxfce4"

je suis dans environnement de xfce. 

En fin.

 :Very Happy: 

Merci énormément a vous tous. Merci beaucoup pour votre patience.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

De rien  :Wink:  N'oublie pas le '(résolu)' dans le titre.

----------

## yolcu

J'aimerais comprendre ou et pourquoi je suis rester bloquée. Pouvez vous me décrire le problème, svp ? 

Au cas au si je refait un nouvelle installation. Ça me permettrait d'éviter de faite les même erreurs.

Est ce que le problème venait d'une commande qui n'été pas conforme a la tache?

Après modification de noyau faudrait faire:

''#genkernel --no-clean --install --menuconfig all'' 

au lieux de

''#make && make install && make modules_install''?

"#emerge -uDNv world" ou ''#emerge -avuND world'' font quoi?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

```
genkernel --no-clean --install --menuconfig all
```

Pour rester avec genkernel.

Après si tu ne veut plus l'utiliser tu remarquera que dans /boot tu a les noyaux installés par genkernel et qui utilisent un initrd (exemple: kernel-genkernel-x86-3.7.10-gentoo) et les noyaux installés avec make install (exemple: vmlinuz-3.7.10-gentoo) à toi d'adapter ton bootloader pour utiliser un ou l'autre.

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge -uDNv world" ou ''#emerge -avuND world'' font quoi?

 

Se sont des commandes de mise à jour des paquets, quand tu modifie un useflag ou une option genre VIDEO_CARDS= (qui ne sont que des usaflags modifiés) ou que te veut mettre à jour le système après un emerge --sync c’est ce qu'il faut utiliser. Les deux commandes sont équivalentes sauf que je rajoute une option.

-a -> --ask, demander confirmation avant d'effectuer les opérations proposées

-v -> --verbose, affiche plus d'informations

-u -> --update, mettre à jours les paquets si une nouvelle version est disponible

-N -> --newuses, rechercher les modifications des useflags

-D -> --deep rechercher les nouvelles versions et les modifications d'usaflag pour toutes les dépendances

Et comme emerge permet de condenser les options ça donne -avuND.

world c'est un fichier (/var/lib/portage/world) qui contient la liste des paquets "sélectionnés" c’est-à-dire ceux que tu a installés directement, tous les autres paquets installés font soit partis du set "system" (la base de Gentoo) soit sont des dépendances d'un paquet listé dans world ou system, soit sont considérés comme "orphelins" et inutiles au système. 

 *Quote:*   

> J'aimerais comprendre ou et pourquoi je suis rester bloquée. Pouvez vous me décrire le problème, svp ? 

 

Tu a bien installé le driver nvidia, mais dans une version trop récente.

Après pour l'installation de nouveau, tu a d'abord rajouté l'options sans recompiler. Puis (c’est ma faute) recompilé avec make qui a bien installé le module mais dans une version binairement incompatible avec le noyau genkernel toujours utilisé.

----------

## yolcu

Merci beaucoup. Je commence a comprendre un peut plus. 

Par contre j'ai plusieurs d'autre questions au sujet d’installations des logicielles (firefox, thunderbird etc...), les modifications de noyau (dans gentoo kernel configuration), le partitionnement et ces système des fichier et le réseau. Je vais chercher sur le net et dans le forum gentoo, mais si je trouve pas d'informations satisfaisant je reviendrais vers vous, sur le forum gentoo 'fr' pour poser mes questions dans des nouveaux topiques. J’espère que je vous ennuierai pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Tu ne nous ennuies pas du tout ! Tes questions sont pertinentes, bien construites et on t'a aidé à avancer, et tu nous as aidés à t'aider.

----------

## yolcu

merci, ça me rassure.

----------

